# There are NO big bucks in Michigan...



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I was going through my pics last night and just wanted to dust off a couple dandy bucks from last year. Both shot within a mile or so from each other.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice Bucks for sure... We ought to carry this one out if you dont mind on just Michigan bucks?

Here are a few more... 




























Buddies Buck Off Our Lease In Livingston..










Brothers Bucks



















Another Buddy of ours...


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

I wish i could see a 120"-130" buck just once, let alone get a shot on one!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks dsconnell

More michigan bucks...




























Not sure why the tops pics are so small. Can someone help with that? There in my gallery if that matters.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey HUBB, You shoot all those bucks? Impressive! That last picture just about had me drooling over here.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Posting for HUBHUNTER





































Hopefully these are a ilttle bigger..


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

timberdoodle528 said:


> Hey HUBB, You shoot all those bucks? Impressive! That last picture just about had me drooling over here.


Nope not all mine. Friends and family all shot within a 5 mile radius. The two small pics in my post are mine. I shot another 8 point, 122 inches but I dont have a pic on this computer. Yeah that last buck is pretty gnarly isn't it?

Thanks for the help dsconnell


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Considering the average deer in MI is about 65-70" I would say for MI anything over 100" would be on many hunters hit list. Granted there are several people that are crazy about it that are right here on this forum and have opportunities at much larger deer and for good reason.. They do their homework.. If we want to post pics of out of state bucks we can set up another thread for that. I can post a few more there too. I know the hunting is better out of state but it is the challenge of getting on on deer of this caliber that drives me here in MI!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Easy fellas... Take that somewhere else if you would like... Keep this one to pictures of your MI bucks please! Or go back and forth in PM


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm not qdm bashing, just don't like being told what to shoot. O.k. back to the thread, heres mine from a few years ago. Scored 135.5 and dressed out at 200 even.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Beautiful buck, buck wacker.


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

Heres one that a co-worker of mine shot 3 years ago. I don't remember what it scored but it dreesed out at 246.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Come on Buck Wacker that couldn't have been shot in Michigan.

Thats a brute.


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Come on Buck Wacker that couldn't have been shot in Michigan.
> 
> Thats a brute.


Wouldn't have believed it if I didn't see it with my own eyes.:lol: Good ol' Southern Michigan corn fed pig.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I got this one a few years back.
Don't know what he scored , or what he weighed , but I weighed in at 238 3 days before at the dr's office.
Shot him on Nov. 12th and wanted to get him butchered before gun season so I never got him on the scales.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

First three bucks are mine....Last one is a kid's first archery buck that I mounted for him. 22" inside.

Mike


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Mich. Buck Wacker said:


> Heres one that a co-worker of mine shot 3 years ago. I don't remember what it scored but it dreesed out at 246.


Check out those stained rear legs


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I started this thread to post pics of Michigan bucks. I know people have different ideas of a successful hunt but lets try to refrain from turning this into a negative qdm bashing thread. Please start another thread if thats what you want to discuss. I'm sure the mods will appreciate that.


 I personally like shooting spotted fawns-the spots give me something to aim at. JUST KIDDING!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

ONEIDABOW1 said:


> I personally like shooting spotted fawns-the spots give me something to aim at. JUST KIDDING!


:lol::lol:


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I started this thread to post pics of Michigan bucks. I know people have different ideas of a successful hunt but lets try to refrain from turning this into a negative qdm bashing thread. Please start another thread if thats what you want to discuss. I'm sure the mods will appreciate that.


 
x2


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

A Northern Michigan buck.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

The method used to post photos in a thread has changed.

Here's what you do to post a photo.

Go to the photo in your gallery and click on it.

The photo will come up enlarged.

Look under the photo for: *Forum Image Code.*

Highlight the entire code and copy it.

Go to the thread and paste the URL from the Forum Image Code directly onto the dialog box where you type your message. Type your comment either above or below the URL.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

These are from the NLP. I'm not big on scoreing.































This one is from Allegan county.


----------



## scottywolverine (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks to Whit I think I figured out how to post pics now,..so here we go. this is from last years shotgun opener.


----------



## huntoct1 (Feb 5, 2002)

There sure are some great bucks on here congrats to all Heres one from this year


----------



## dan B (Aug 23, 2005)

not huge but my trophies. Both state land


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Smitty,
> 
> I'm going to ask kindly that you and your guys please take a couple seasons off, your killing to many good bucks.
> 
> ...


We get one or two good ones a year. The difference is we have 4-6 hunters and who ever kills it we are all proud!! Its a team effort on our farm and we realize that not all of us are going to kill a big one every year. I haven't killed a buck since 2005 but I sure look forward to that next big boy I'm lucky enough to get!!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is the buck my neighbor shot saturday night. 22 in inside spread, 10 point, 195#


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

That is a pig!!!


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Here is the buck my neighbor shot saturday night. 22 in inside spread, 10 point, 195#


I want to see a dna test done on that thing! My bet is that its a holstein/whitetail cross!:yikes:

Tell your neighbor CONGRATS on a *GREAT* buck!


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

michmatt said:


> not going anywhere with this other than trying to keep my nwlp hopes alive. Public land or private? Thanks


public!!!


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

dan B said:


> not huge but my trophies. Both state land


 
Those are still great trophies. Congrats on 2 fine deer!

B


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

160 something " our buddy shot the year before he died of cancer. Montmorency county


----------



## SplitG5 (Oct 23, 2008)

roughly 2003-2008.

One mine - rest hunting buds' - all southern MI. I have 4 total near this size - but pics not on computer. All but one Hillsdale/Jackson county - one Oakland.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Big late season 6 point.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I love big six points... They are cool looking...


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Crusher from last year. Aged at 4 1/2.












Another nice one from 2006.

These are our camps 2 biggest.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Not too far from the monument there... That's my dads old stomping grounds from back in the 40's when it was still wild country up there.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

This is my best one to date. Shot him in 2005 and can still feel the excitment.









And here is the wall of bone my dad, brothers, and I have going so far. These were all taken within the last 8 years with exception to the wide 8 point (bottom middle mount) my dad took in Marlette, MI in 1980.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Thought I'd bring this thread back up since this has been one of the most productive years for big bucks being shot in Michigan that I have ever experienced, and I'm still waiting on one to hit the dirt. I follow M1buckpole, michigan bow hunter, and a few other face book pages as well as this site and it is astounding how many big deer met their demise this year. Congrats to all the successful hunters!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Definitely impressed with the nice bucks that are posted on this site, particularly this year. Some from the UP also. Thanks for bringing this to the top.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I saw 2 hanging today in the barn equal to the one you posted on the white truck. They were shot in Allegan county yesterday


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Not quite the "Deer Ghetto" that farmlegend likes to proclaim.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Great bucks Bowhunt!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

A few more....


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Nice


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

A couple more...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

here's a couple


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

another


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

yotes got to this first


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's this year's and last years. Bay County


----------



## MRO STYLE (Oct 14, 2012)

Michigan buck from 2015


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)

And my two from Arenac Co. 2010 and 2012


----------



## MRO STYLE (Oct 14, 2012)

2014 buck


----------



## KMB2481 (Nov 12, 2010)

November 1st 2015 Archery Kill Livingston County


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

snake13 said:


> Here's this year's and last years. Bay County


You are now dubbed "Chainsaw" after blowing off the front legs of last year's deer


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

You guys call these big bucks because you have never been to Iowa!
Joking!!!! But it's true!!!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

All joking aside this is the best year I have seen in a long time here in Michigan through trail cam pics that have been posted and some of the harvested bucks you see posted in different places. Any of you guys have any ideas on why that might be?


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Shot this button head 11-5-15


----------



## G20man (Sep 4, 2018)

View attachment 349533


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

G20man said:


> View attachment 349523
> View attachment 349525
> View attachment 349527
> View attachment 349529
> View attachment 349531


Seriously?? All public land??? That’s freakin awesome!!!!


----------



## G20man (Sep 4, 2018)

bmoffit said:


> Seriously?? All public land??? That’s freakin awesome!!!!


Yes serious.
I've been compiling a bunch of public land bucks when I run across them.

I'm thinking of going 100% public next year. 
(Both in and out of state) 

I know a couple of the guys who killed and I can say this. They exist a lot more than we think they do on public but you have to work for them and have plenty of back up plans because other hunters will unknowingly push them out of the area.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

G20man said:


> Yes serious.
> I've been compiling a bunch of public land bucks when I run across them.
> 
> I'm thinking of going 100% public next year.
> ...


You have my respect and admiration


----------



## G20man (Sep 4, 2018)

bmoffit said:


> You have my respect and admiration


Well I haven't done it yet. 
I hunt public out of state but I think I will enjoy the adventure of Michigan's public too.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

bmoffit said:


> You have my respect and admiration


For collecting pictures from Michigan Buck Pole?


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

I was under the assumption it was his hunting crew. I don’t follow the MI buck pole


----------



## G20man (Sep 4, 2018)

bowhunter426 said:


> For collecting pictures from Michigan Buck Pole?


Yes I collect pictures from various places. 
But they are public land bucks.
I know 2 of the hunters who killed bucks in the pics. 
My point is to go with this thread that big bucks are on public land too. 
Maybe I'll be able to put myself on one in the future.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

G20man said:


> Well I haven't done it yet.
> I hunt public out of state but I think I will enjoy the adventure of Michigan's public too.


First place you should try is point mouillee. Keep us updated


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Impressive G20 and even better off public ground!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Groundsize said:


> First place you should try is point mouillee. Keep us updated


Or Shiawassee Refuge. One of my uncle's scores 143 5/8th from in there. This yr he said he seen 2 of the biggest bucks he's ever seen..... He has a wall & antler box anyone would be envious of. Can only imagine what caliber of deer he seen !! To far, no shots


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll be "that" guy....imagine if we had a 1 buck rule !!!!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

snortwheeze said:


> I'll be "that" guy....imagine if we had a 1 buck rule !!!!


Hey, guy, this isn’t meant to be a debate thread. Post up some pictures if you them.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

snortwheeze said:


> I'll be "that" guy....imagine if we had a 1 buck rule !!!!


I don't understand why every one wants to kill two bucks?


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

a couple







of many from past yrs.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Is this harvested big bucks or can trail cam pics play??..Im better at taking their picture...lol..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Magic Man (Apr 17, 2010)

sniper said:


> Is this harvested big bucks or can trail cam pics play??..Im better at taking their picture...lol..
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


less hunters more big bucks


----------

